# Trophy Taker Spring Steel



## fast706 (Dec 30, 2008)

bullet proof, consistant,and forgiving if you have the right blade


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

fast706 said:


> bullet proof, consistant,and forgiving if you have the right blade


Exactly!:thumbs_up


----------

